# New Alpine how close do you think



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all,
I have just got a an alpine goat that i named Bethany, she is about a year and a half from what i was told and had kids before in the past? the guy said she is pregnant for april or so, he just got her as well as he buys and sells. i want to be sure as he gave me a guess when she can be due. would love to know what you all think from the photos below, she seems to already have an udder, so i'm not sure if she will be sooner than what the guy said, looking forward to all your great thoughts here!!Greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm no expert but that ain't april! lol She is REALLY close...I'd say a week or two at most but I'm guessing...kinda looks like she has already dropped and her lady parts are really loose looking. I know ligs aren't always reliable but you might want to check those. Also feel how tight her bag is. She's a cute girl! Love the collar ^.^


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you!
I have felt the udder and it seems nice and solid, i have also felt for ligs and they are there still but when i feel on the top its kinda soft the skin just right after the ligs, very squishy...lol not really good at this as you can see


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

haha well she sounds close could be a week or two or not but in any case she is definitely sooner than April.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

That's what i thought when i seen her udder size but do not know too much on pregnant goats, have had only expierenced this twice in my life, I am keeping a close eye out on her ..


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My Nubian doe that is due no later than March 2nd (driveway breedings on Sept 25, 26, and Oct 4) isn't as bagged up as this girl. She is just starting to bag up now. And her ligs are still there. I'd say you are much closer than you think. And my girl was in milk until mid December, so it's not like her udder hadn't been used recently.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for the great info, I'm checkig on her every so many hours throughout the day and late at night, lets just hope everything goes well for her, i have checked out on youtube to do with ligaments on how to feel for this and exactly where, and i really don't feel much there, more because i'm not really good at this, i will check again tomorrow and see if i get it right this time  I don't really feel any movement in there either, maybe a little bump maybe...its hard to tell..
She is doing some grooming inbetween her toes and body if that means anything. lol gosh this is so nerve racking  
Thanks again


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

But any chance is she still in milk maybe? 
This is a pic of my alpine due April 17 for sure driveway breeding


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I recently got her 3 days ago and the guy said she and another one is pregnant and due for april, he did have goats there that had already had babies and they had full udders, i would not know anything about in milk? when i look at her udder the points seem to have a plug in the boobs that is white looking at the tips, but no leaking at all. i honestly do not know anything about her at all except that the guy sold her as pregnant and due in april about as he did not know exactly when.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Would she have a tight udder like this if she was in milk from the last breeding? and would it not be leaking of milk from the boobs?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes her udder would be tight if she was in milk .... I was thinking she may have been milked but the guy u got her from or the people before....? No clue about the hole being plugged... If she is prego it should be plugged but as far as a doe that needs milked idk..... Sorry maybe someone else can answer that for ya... But I would still keep close eye on her


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree. How long did he have her for? That might give you an idea if she is just still in milk or bagging up.

You said she is grooming between the toes? Check carefully for mites and lice! If she is exceptionally itchy,she will "groom" a lot!

Oh, and "boobs" is really "teats"  :lol:


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> Yes her udder would be tight if she was in milk .... I was thinking she may have been milked but the guy u got her from or the people before....? No clue about the hole being plugged... If she is prego it should be plugged but as far as a doe that needs milked idk..... Sorry maybe someone else can answer that for ya... But I would still keep close eye on her


 This is a guy that sells on kijiji and he is always looking on kijiji with adds, he got her a week before from when his add went up to sell, i got her 2 days later from him and i have her now 4-5 days. when i say plugged up its with her teats that have a small tip with white, maybe this is why she has milk than. he did not say anything about her history, i asked him if they all come the same place and he said yes and than i asked if she had kids before and he said yes as well,and he did have some in milk that already had kids from the other owner. yes i will keep a close eye on her. 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I agree. How long did he have her for? That might give you an idea if she is just still in milk or bagging up.
> 
> You said she is grooming between the toes? Check carefully for mites and lice! If she is exceptionally itchy,she will "groom" a lot!
> 
> Oh, and "boobs" is really "teats"  :lol:


No she does not seem to itch at all, every once in a while i see her give a scratch but no more than that, when is a good time to make sure it is safe for me to powder her and deworm her? i'm guessing wait until after she has kids? as i don't know too much about her.

Thank you!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

If she is due in April, there is a chance the previous owners sold her as soon as they were to dry her up, typically two months before delivery. I. That case, the udder could be full from milk since she may still have been lactating at that time. In other words, that could be regular milk in there, rather than pre-baby colostrum. 

My doe self-dried up a couple weeks before I planned to stop milking her back in December (she stopped producing enough to make it worthwhile to milk her in mid-December, and we were trying to keep her in milk until Jan 1.). However, not all does just dry up like that. Some good producers might still keep going (my girl was producing plenty pre-pregnancy, but slowly tapered down throughout gestation). Can you contact the seller and ask if she had been getting milked just prior to him getting her, and if he doesn't know, could he contact the other folks from whom he got her? If she was suddenly just bam stopped being milked, that could make the poor girl pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Cactus_Acres said:


> If she is due in April, there is a chance the previous owners sold her as soon as they were to dry her up, typically two months before delivery. I. That case, the udder could be full from milk since she may still have been lactating at that time. In other words, that could be regular milk in there, rather than pre-baby colostrum.
> 
> My doe self-dried up a couple weeks before I planned to stop milking her back in December (she stopped producing enough to make it worthwhile to milk her in mid-December, and we were trying to keep her in milk until Jan 1.). However, not all does just dry up like that. Some good producers might still keep going (my girl was producing plenty pre-pregnancy, but slowly tapered down throughout gestation). Can you contact the seller and ask if she had been getting milked just prior to him getting her, and if he doesn't know, could he contact the other folks from whom he got her? If she was suddenly just bam stopped being milked, that could make the poor girl pretty uncomfortable.


Yes i will give him a call to see if i can get more info on her


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aplyn said:


> No she does not seem to itch at all, every once in a while i see her give a scratch but no more than that, when is a good time to make sure it is safe for me to powder her and deworm her? i'm guessing wait until after she has kids? as i don't know too much about her.
> 
> Thank you!


I also notice that when she gets up she does this big long strech out and than give a whole body shake... could this mean from the body shake mites? learning here...lol


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aplyn said:


> Yes i will give him a call to see if i can get more info on her


Well i just got off the phone with the guy and he says this is her first time to kid, she never had babies before, I am english speaking and the guy is french and i guess i miss understood him for which goat had kids before when i was asking question when i was there, and he talks very fast for me to catch onto everthing, i asked him on the phone that i want to be sure for when to expect the babis and he said that the bagging is not from the other owners that she was in milk as this is her first time, and that she is a year and a half, i than asked him that he says she is due in april, i told him that i am on a board for goats and showed picture of her udder and that i have been told that she will have them before april from the looks of her udder and than he said she can have them i 2 weeks 3 weeks anytime, he does not know for sure when... so no he really does not know too much... I than told him that i just want to make sure as i want to be there for her and not miss it... so i guess its wait and see right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aplyn said:


> No she does not seem to itch at all, every once in a while i see her give a scratch but no more than that, when is a good time to make sure it is safe for me to powder her and deworm her? i'm guessing wait until after she has kids? as i don't know too much about her.
> 
> Thank you!


If she were mine,and I just got her, I would use Ivomec to deworm and python dust for lice/mites.I personally would have done it the day I got her....but I do that for any new animal that comes home with me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like a wait and see for sure. Keep a close eye!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> If she were mine,and I just got her, I would use Ivomec to deworm and python dust for lice/mites.I personally would have done it the day I got her....but I do that for any new animal that comes home with me.


Yes i would have liked to have done this as well once she got here, but being that i do not know what to do and give a pregnant goat, i was not sure what to give or if it is safe to give to a goat that will kid and not know the date she is due either, i can give a call to a vet that i use to use back than when i had goats and see what he has and recommends here in Canada to give her, i know they have Ivomec in a needle and back than he said it kills evrything including lice/mites, is this safe? or are you saying the Ivomec that goes in the mouth ? i really am not very knowledgeable when it comes to this with goats, i know to deworm and such but no clue when it comes to a pregnant one. or what is safe to use. learning here, i do not raise goats, i bought her to have the kids and they will remain her with her to enjoy around the house for pleasure, once the kid or kids get here, if i have a boy in there i will have him casterated when the time is best. as i do not want to raise anymore, its just for the enjoyment as pets only. as i LOVE goats


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I sure will


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I understand  I was just stating what I do. Can you get Ivomec there? That is safe dosed orally for pregnant goats.The python dust is fine too.
I do understand how much it takes to learn about goats! I am still learning after a couple years


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I left a message for the vet to call me once he has the chance 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Just spoke with the vet and he prefers to wait before deworming her until after the babies as she is close he said if her udder is already in, he does not think it a wise choice right now, and being that we are in winter if she had any mites they are all asleep right now with our cold, but will come down later on once the babies are hear  i had told him that i just got her and really have no clue when the date will be and gave him the story on her, and he also said that if she already has an udder it won't be long either, he also said another way to tell is that her teats will start to leak and than it can be in the next 24 -48 hours or so. i will keep you all updated on her  Thanks A Bunch!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

*New pics of Bethany*

Here are new pics of Bethany, still waiting!! i felt the baby kick really well today on the left side more under her belly  do you see a difference in her pictures from the first time i posted up the pics, i keep going out there hoping for some more clues as to when she will birth, i think i feel the ligs still as its really hard to tell, i am in the right place when feeling for them and do feel a thicker stickthing there but not sticking right up at me...lol yesterday night when i checked in on her, on the left side leg at the back it was all wet running down the leg but did not see anything at her Vulva, it was a little tackie though, maybe she leaked something and i missed it. eats very well,I also noticed yesterday that when she was laying down she would give a couple of kicks with her back feet like stretching out and than got up. she also grooms herself...maybe we are getting closer?? lol.. what do you all think


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

*Still waiting *

Watching Bethany on camera! it really is great to have this, saves me time to run out there every couple of hours to check on her and i can also hear her, so if she is going to kid overnight, i will wake up  Wonderful to have!! ...come on Bethany can't wait to see the little ones!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Another good thing that i love about this camera monitor is that when i have to step out, i can see and hear her where ever i am on the road with our cell phone.... soooo wonderful to have!! Thanks to my Hubby for bringing this home for me, i can relax better now


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's pretty and looks really close. As fixated as she is on that foot, I'd check for hoof scald (irritation betwen her "toes")...that's not something you want to wait to treat. I might even spray with verticyn or a simple would spray if it looks irritated. Very common this time of year


----------



## MelodySpringsfarms (Feb 19, 2014)

*Maybe sooner*

I think maybe a week until the big day like it was said previously. But I have a Doe that was due on feb. 17th and is bagged up like that. But she may wait for another 3 weeks to round out to 4 weeks before kidding udder but that has happened mostly only to my FF's. And I like to check ligaments. They usually disappear 12 hours before kidding for me.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> She's pretty and looks really close. As fixated as she is on that foot, I'd check for hoof scald (irritation betwen her "toes")...that's not something you want to wait to treat. I might even spray with verticyn or a simple would spray if it looks irritated. Very common this time of year


I will go and take a look at them, i have noticed that she does this just about everyday and also notice that she scratches at her ear with hind foot and than shakes her head, when i called the vet last week to see if we could deworm her, he said that it was best to wait for the shot ivermic until after she kids, here in canada we don't always get the same name for things, i wanted to deworm and delice if she has this, but the vet said to wait... i do not really know anything on her as to when she will kid but as evryone said it will be soon and would have preferred her all nice and clean before the kids arrive, so now i do not know what to do as the vet said for me to wait, Can i buy this spray online somewhere that can ship to Canada? where would one buy this from?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

MelodySpringsfarms said:


> I think maybe a week until the big day like it was said previously. But I have a Doe that was due on feb. 17th and is bagged up like that. But she may wait for another 3 weeks to round out to 4 weeks before kidding udder but that has happened mostly only to my FF's. And I like to check ligaments. They usually disappear 12 hours before kidding for me.


Thank you! Waiting patiently for her


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aplyn said:


> I will go and take a look at them, i have noticed that she does this just about everyday and also notice that she scratches at her ear with hind foot and than shakes her head, when i called the vet last week to see if we could deworm her, he said that it was best to wait for the shot ivermic until after she kids, here in canada we don't always get the same name for things, i wanted to deworm and delice if she has this, but the vet said to wait... i do not really know anything on her as to when she will kid but as evryone said it will be soon and would have preferred her all nice and clean before the kids arrive, so now i do not know what to do as the vet said for me to wait, Can i buy this spray online somewhere that can ship to Canada? where would one buy this from?
> Thanks so much!


Ok i just look inbetween her toes and do not see any irratations in there at all, but if she has lice would that not make her lick between the toes and shake her head? The ivomec that the vet wants to give is an injection that will kill all bugs outside on her and deworm as well... but only after she kids he said.
wished i had gotten her much earlier than i would have had her all done before having babies 
Thanks again!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi All,
Bethany has been doing this for a couple of days now, she will stand very still for long periods at a time facing the wall, sometimes it can be over 40 minutes long, and than moves to go eat hay. is this because she is getting closer to kidding? as well as i noticed that she will be laying down one way and get up to lay the other way,

also it's been about 3 times now after she eats her grain & alfalfa pellets she chokes it up and is really puking it up with foam, its beige color like her grain not the green from alfalfa and right after that she goes to eat her hay again.
I do not give her the grain until after i refresh fill up her hay feeder, she always has hay as she wants, and it does not look like she really eats the grain in a rush, but than i could be wrong and she is chucking it down, wonder why she does this? please give me your insight 
Thank you!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

*No kids yet!!lol*

Bethany is sure keeping me on the look out for her! boy this is long and nerve racking.... its really scary when i have to go out for a bit, i watch her on the camera where ever i am and yesterday she got me so nervous that i had to come home earlier, she was doing alot of talking and was up on her feet alot. so i thought something was up and had to get back home because we were an hour away, that's how far the bigger stores are from us...way up here in the mountains. but came home and all was well no labour at all....of course my hubby and daughter said i was so stressed for nothing, but i do not want to not be here for her on her first time and last by the way...lol she is only a pet for us, not going into breeding 
Maybe she is used to routine and knows when i will go out to her to give her a little treat..lol and became more vocal waiting on me...who knows ...lol

Now i need to go out again tomorrow for a few hours... will she really fill up in the udder alot? to tell me that she will be near kidding?

also i feel everyday a couple of times throughout the day for her ligaments and feel for the babies moving too, her ligs seem to be very rubbery sqaushy more on one side and the other i can still feel a bit, 
Questions:
does her udder fill up big?
Do the babies really stop moving? 
for me to know that she will start labour soon, i need to go out tomorrow for a few hours but don't want to stress with worry... even though i will because again i will be an hour away from home. i can see her on the camera from my phone but look where that got me yesterday..hahaha 

Here are some photo's i took of her today 
She is such the sweet love bug girl... I love her!!
The last picture she was rubbing on me for attention, or trying to see in my pocket if i had something for her...lol


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

We are still waiting on the little ones to get here, looks like she is heading toward April after all ...lol 
I do notice that her backend is more pinkish color, babies still moving alot... big kicking going on in there..eats very well...lol
Come on Bethany Momo is waiting!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw, she is cute! Looks like she still has quite a bit of room in her udder. She looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

This is Bethany of todays photo's, she looks all nice and cozy in there, i can take pictures from inside the house from the video camera that is out there for me checking on her from the house  one picture shows you how she loves to rub and stretch out, the other one she is listening to see if i am on my way to her..lol she is such a sweet girl... always waiting on some treats from me, but i only give her a hand treat at night, as she gets all the other goodies in the day...grain, apples, carrots and than she gets hay at all times  her udder has not really changed at all since she came home here over a month back. still seems to look the same size to me..


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I just took two more pictures of the side view of Bethany, not a great picture as the camera is up high on the wall, wanted to show her side view and the back end, when you say feel for ligaments, am i to feel right after the drop on her back tail bone, halfway in? if yes i can feel bones on each side, my fingers go down about an inch in before i feel them, does this say we are getting closer?? ...lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she is a cutie! wish I could help with the feeling for ligs thing, we are new to this too and ours are due in April. Did you get to treat for mites/lice yet? We have been having a heck of a winter in Ontario and we just treated for mites last week with ivomec , did not hurt the girls at all. We are planning on getting some ivomec pour on tomorrow if the snow storm isn't too bad to put on the girls as they are still scratching. From what I have read, the ivomec won't hurt the unborn kids but I would not use the ivomec plus.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

She really looks very sweet. Do you keep a light on her all the time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> aww, she is a cutie! wish I could help with the feeling for ligs thing, we are new to this too and ours are due in April. Did you get to treat for mites/lice yet? We have been having a heck of a winter in Ontario and we just treated for mites last week with ivomec , did not hurt the girls at all. We are planning on getting some ivomec pour on tomorrow if the snow storm isn't too bad to put on the girls as they are still scratching. From what I have read, the ivomec won't hurt the unborn kids but I would not use the ivomec plus.


No we did not do the ivomec yet as our vet recommended to me to wait until she births and than he will give her the shot, if she has mites and worms it will all be taking care of with this shot he gives he said, maybe he has the stronger one and prefers to wait, he will have to come out here to dehorn the kids as well at the same time, but i did go buy the diatomaceous earth food grade and put some of that on her just incase... but she seems nice and comfy, so far the storm has not hit here yet...maybe it will pass over us


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> She really looks very sweet. Do you keep a light on her all the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Here because we have very cold weather in the winter, we must have a light in there, i have two in there but ony one is on now as we are getting nicer weather coming slowly ...lol... way too cold without it for babies to be born, once she kids and the weather is nice the light will be off, she also go outside in the day on nice days the door stays open for her and she can get some good excersize


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aplyn said:


> No we did not do the ivomec yet as our vet recommended to me to wait until she births and than he will give her the shot, if she has mites and worms it will all be taking care of with this shot he gives he said, maybe he has the stronger one and prefers to wait, he will have to come out here to dehorn the kids as well at the same time, but i did go buy the diatomaceous earth food grade and put some of that on her just incase... but she seems nice and comfy, so far the storm has not hit here yet...maybe it will pass over us


The light that you see in the photo is night vision that shows us , its not that light in there for her..lol


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Today it seems from what i feel, her ligs are way down and i can feel them just a wee bit i think ..lol if i'm feeling in the right spot, i am feeling them about an inch down her tail bone from where it starts to drop? hope this is right  from that point on i can feel very lightly the ligs i think..lol 
the babies are still moving in there just not as much as they have, more relaxed it seems instead of kick boxing


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I hope this storm misses you! We are gettng pounded with it and it's going up eastern ontario. We have drifts 2-3 feet high so far and are now in a wind chill warning.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> I hope this storm misses you! We are gettng pounded with it and it's going up eastern ontario. We have drifts 2-3 feet high so far and are now in a wind chill warning.


We are on the northin edge of the storm, we should only get about 10 to 15 cm of snow, yes its blowing outhere a little blizzard, the winds are picking up and much colder again  
Can't wait for spring to get here


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bethany today has some discharge!! it has been clear to a white yellow color, are we close to having little kids soon? I hope, sooo looking forward to these little babies or baby 
She has drop down more on her right side too... what do you all think?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aplyn said:


> Bethany today has some discharge!! it has been clear to a white yellow color, are we close to having little kids soon? I hope, sooo looking forward to these little babies or baby
> She has drop down more on her right side too... what do you all think?


She has also bagged up alot more the past couple of days...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

her udder looks like it could fill more. the white discharge could be the mucus plug, which can come out up to a month before kidding (not the news you want......)

btw - she is a cutie, and I LOVE the first picture of her looking back at you while you're taking a picture of her lady bits.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> her udder looks like it could fill more. the white discharge could be the mucus plug, which can come out up to a month before kidding (not the news you want......)
> 
> btw - she is a cutie, and I LOVE the first picture of her looking back at you while you're taking a picture of her lady bits.


She has had an udder since i got her well over 6 weeks back and just these past few days it has gotten more bagged up, there is no movement from her kids today either, i check her 4 times a day with tail liaments, and that i still seem to not know for sure, but do not feel the bones on each side the way i did before... and feel for baby movement all the time too  and today no movement yet!! i may feel them later though lol..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lol...it's really hard to tell from pictures too. is her udder looking shiny?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> lol...it's really hard to tell from pictures too. is her udder looking shiny?


No not shiny to say tight , this is her first time kidding..
If you see the first photo that i took on the 4th of March compared to the one that i took today, she has dropped from what i see 
Wish i had a bred date but do not unfortunatly, it would have been much easier to know about when she will kid, its been 6 weeks as i said since she is her with us and he already had her udder filled up and just now there is a slight bagging up from that time... i know i have read they can start an udder 8 weeks out and we are already heading into the 7 weeks she has been here.. so i am really hoping this is going to be soon...lol


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Still waiting for the big moment!! boy this is long and exhausting... i bought this camera in hopes to hear her throuh the night, but would not recommend it...as it always cuts off every 20 mins or so and the sound cuts out as well and the camera freezes up always.. not very reliable to what i had hoped for and to look into another one at this point, i will not as she is due soon, so i now set the alarm every 3 hours to check her with the camera...


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

She does do alot of laying down more, she will get up to just turn around and lay down again... hope its soon, very excited to see her baby or babies


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bethany today, here a picture of me & her, and one with her udder and sidetop view of her belly, her udder has really filled up more, so anxious to see the babies when they are born 
how many do you think she is carring in there?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Her udder has really filled out backwards more puffy now compared to before.. hope she is getting closer..lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, she's so pretty! I love her color... she's definitely getting closer. One of my does will have close to no udder, then three hours later her udder looks ready to pop and she's starting labor!
So who knows, your doe could be closer than you think! 

And I'm gonna say twins, boy and girl or two girls


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to say twins or triplets


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

How soon do you think she will be kidding from the discharge shown in the picture?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there blood in the discharge?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

No, did not notice any blood in it, its exactly as shown in photo, darker yellowish color, i do notice that she is a bit more mouthy with me, she always bites onto my clothing and holds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't much discharge. They can have discharge the last month or so of their pregnancy.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Well we know she must have them sometime in april as thats when the guy who i got her from said she will kid and she has had an udder for well over 7 weeks now and thats not counting the time it really did start as when i got her she already had it but a little smaller than now but still a good size..lol... so i will keep checking on her and post once she finely kids, Thanks a bunch Karen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would guess within 48 hours. Pretty girl.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the pooch pic with her craning her neck around to see what you are doing, that's amazing skill!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

sweetgoats said:


> I would guess within 48 hours. Pretty girl.


I hope so too  Thank you


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Love the pooch pic with her craning her neck around to see what you are doing, that's amazing skill!


Yes i love that pic as well, my Daughter took the photo of Bethany


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Still waiting on Bethany to have those little ones ...lol i'm sure it will be anyday now 
Here's some pictures i took just now to show you how she is coming along!! her udder has really filled up and is more rounded now, and one of her whole body that shows she is sinking in at the back end and a close up of her eye & face ...lol... she has such the sweetish smile  I am soooo excited to see her little ones


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely filling in more. Good luck!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I just went in to see Bethany as i normally do at night, and OMG the baby had the feet really sticking out of her side of belly, than i came back in to get a snap shot from the camera in the house of her and you can see on the right hand side of her where it sticks out, but boy was it ever sticking out more when i was in there, ouch that must hurt!!.. pretty neat, not the best picture as it is night vision, her bag is tight & solid to the touch and she has sunk in more at her tail head.. maybe sometime soon i hope...lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice to know the kids are alive.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice to know the kids are alive.


It sure is


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It looks like it should be any day now! How exciting! Let us know the good news when he/she/they arrive.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

GoatieGranny said:


> It looks like it should be any day now! How exciting! Let us know the good news when he/she/they arrive.


I sure will


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bethany is losing some thick discharge! Does this mean she will be kidding sometime today or tonight?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep an eye on her. When it is a long amber stream, then she is kidding.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bethany is in labour!! YAY!! Will keep you all posted once they arrive


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay! Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope so too  i am keeping an eye on her from the house on the camera as she nears more and than i will get inthere with her  Hoping for some nice bucklings!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

any news?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Not yet.. she is working them down to come out, always up and down and having contractions... should be soon though  will keep you updated...


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

it's coming!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

How exciting!! Any news yet?


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Bethany kidded two babies, a buckling just like her  and a little stillborn doeling that was a nice dark color, we tried to bring her back but with no luck as she had too much fluid in her from drowning inside... its so sad to loose a baby, this is why i no longer breed anymore as i don't have the heart to deal with losses like this anymore in my older age... but we do have such a sweet baby boy who we named Elijah, he will be a wether and remain her with mama


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay good luck


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, I am so sorry about the doeling :hug: but your little buck is adorable ! congratulations


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone!
I keep rethinking it over in my head, how long it takes for them to get here and than to loose one... the buck was born first and than the doe came out with-in 15mins later and she had no bag on her... truly sad but i know that how things go sometimes ... really happy she has a little boy to love and not be lonely anymore on her own.. she's got a roomate now


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay congrats... Sorry about the loss


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so very sorry about losing the doeling :hug:
Congrats on your buckling  It will be nice to watch mother and son grow together. Watching momma and babies together is such a blessing !
My most favorite thing is to watch them bond , its so heartwarming to witness.

I have a question , is Aplyn your name ? If it is , it is a beautiful name !
Have wanted to mention that to you for quite a while , lol. 
Its very pretty.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Im so very sorry about losing the doeling :hug:
> Congrats on your buckling  It will be nice to watch mother and son grow together. Watching momma and babies together is such a blessing !
> My most favorite thing is to watch them bond , its so heartwarming to witness.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yes it will be nice to see him grow with mama  no..lol my name is Lynn  i used Aplyn with the begining for Alpine without the L of course and added Lyn on the end  just a nickname for here...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , lol. I love the name , hope you don't mind i use it for one of my babies


----------

